
Ask HN: Where to find remote jobs in Canada? - ivanfon
I&#x27;ve been looking for remote work, but it seems like most US companies only hire people living in the US. Are there are good places to find remote jobs for people based in Canada?<p>I know Python (Gtk&#x2F;Qt and Django&#x2F;Flask), Javascript&#x2F;Node.js (React, Vue, Express, Mongo, etc.), and some C++.
======
moresocialism
Craigslist. Wages in Canada aren't that good compared to the US though. I
remember getting a remote offer from a company in Toronto that was about 50%
below my current salary..and this was only last year.

There are some firms in Silicon Valley outsourcing to Canada.

